# Error at boot



## Eldiemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

I have the following strange error when i boot:


_Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s1a
Loading configuration files.
restrictions: not found
try: not found_


The part of restrictions: not found and try: not found will repeat itself for about 10 times.

Does anybody has a suggestion how to fix?

Many Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you have some comments in your /etc/rc.conf which you forget to comment out? Do you have access to the system now?


----------



## Eldiemo (Aug 20, 2009)

I have full access to the system and everything seems to work fine. 

Nothing in rc.conf comment that should be comment out.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2009)

You might want to try a boot with verbose logging turned on (which is it, menu option 5 or so?).


----------



## Eldiemo (Aug 20, 2009)

With verbose it won't give more info.

The only thing is see is _GEOM: new disk da0_

Maybe this is standard but why does it say new when it always boots from this disk.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2009)

The only file containing the phrase 'restrictions' is /etc/login.conf. Any chance of some word wrapping pushing that word to an uncommented line? You might also check config files in /etc and /usr/local/etc for daemons started from /etc/rc.d and /usr/local/etc/rc.d by /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## Eldiemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Found it, stupid me!

postgrey_flags="--greylist-text="Policy restrictions; try later""

was testing with postgrey and this line seems to have some errors like the double quotation mark at the end.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, try 
	
	



```
postgrey_flags="--greylist-text='Policy restrictions; try later'"
```
 (or the other way around)


----------

